# Gaming/Editing/Workstation PC 2000Euro



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

EDIT: 26.02.2015 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ng-workstation-pc-2000euro-3.html#post7210271

Also da zwei Leute mich noch gefragt haben, bezüglich Anfragen zum System und co. werde ich noch vereinzelte Posts machen und den Thread schliessen lassen (^Thread clossed)

Also nachdem ich vor einen Monat mein System komplett zusammenbauen konnte, siehe Signatur, wollte ich euch natürlich nicht noch die restlichen Bilder vorenthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie einige es bereits gesagt haben, es ist eigentlich Lego für Erwachsene. Bedienungsanleitung gelesen, Zeit für sich genommen und planen was man zuerst machen soll. Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen, sowohl innerlich und benchmarkmässig mit der GPGPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind mal die Presets von msi AFTERBURN für die verschiedenen Tests die ich gemacht habe (Cinebench 15, 3dmark und Unigine Heaven/Valley @1080p Ultra Max und @1440p High/Medium)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von Unigine Heaven/Valley folgen noch da die zwei Presets von MSI nicht gereicht haben, da muss ich die mV wohl auf +70 stellen das diese nicht beim Benchmark bei den Treppen mit dem Luftschiff abkratzen.

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch noch die Werte weitergeben für Spiele wie BF4, Borderlands 2; Pre-Sequel; BioShock Infinite und co.

Gruss Patrick

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: 20.12.2014 21:08 Wurde wieder herausgeholt, da Weihnachten doch gleich vor der Tür steht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...gaming-editing-workstation-pc-2000euro-3.html (Weihnachstzeit ist Konsumzeit! Einfach auf den letzten Beitrag gehen, danke )

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo PC Gemeinschaft, da ich neu hier bin und diesen Winter einen neuen PC zusammenstellen will, wollte ich gerne eure Meinung zu diesem Setup haben.

Der Tower sollte sich auf Gaming (BF4, Witcher 3, Upcoming Games etc.) konzentrieren und auch einiges an Editing Power besitzen. Gespielt wird in 1080p (1920x1080 -VN279QLB oder 2560x1080 -PB298Q) Editing wird meistens für Cinema 4D und After Effects genutzt. Filmschitt entweder Sony Vegas oder Hitfilm 2. Und gearbeitet wird meist mit AutoCAD, E3 oder Eplan, Excel und Acess eher selten.Worauf ich grossen Wert lege ist ein Silent Gehäuse welches mir den Lärm vom Hals schafft, da tendiere ich zurzeit zur NZXT Silent Reihe H. 
Um jedoch nicht mehr Zeit zu verschwenden hier das Setup.:

Gehäuse: NZXT H440/ NZXT H630 ziemlich unsicher wegen dem Optischen Laufwerk, der im H440 nicht eingebaut werden kann. (5'25 Zoll Schacht)
NZXT H440: Kostenpunkt 120Euro/141Chf.-
NZXT H440 - Midi Tower - ATX, CA-H440W-M1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/nzxt-h440-midi-tower-pc-gehaeuse-2444237

NZXT H630: Kostenpunkt 154Euro/179Chf.-
NZXT H630 - Tower - ATX, CA-H630F-W1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...llgedaemmt-weiss-big-tower-pc-gehaeuse-631078

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K/4770K oder Intel Xeon E3-1230/1 v3 
Intel Core I7 4790K: Kostenpunkt 332Euro/ 333Chf.- 
Intel i7-4790K Core Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...-box-lga-1150-4ghz-unlocked-prozessor-2584654

Intel Core I7 4770K: Kostenpunkt 295Euro/ 333Chf.-
Intel Core i7 4770K Prozessor boxed: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...box-lga-1150-350ghz-unlocked-prozessor-439609

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3: Kostenpunkt 220Euro/ 258Chf.-
Intel BX80646E31230V3 Quad-Core Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-lga-1150-330ghz-prozessor-724373

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3: Kostenpunkt 240Euro/ 262Chf.-
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150: Amazon.de: Elektronik
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-lga-1150-340ghz-prozessor-2727141

Mainboard: MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte (hier suche ich ein langlebiges Mainboard -Z97 als Anhaltspunkt)
-

Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming, da für mich die GTX 980 zu teuer ist. Aufrüsten geht immer... (kann, da ich kein Experte bin, nicht eine ASUS GTX 760 (SLI) reichen als Anfang?)
Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming: Kostenpunkt 403Euro/ 392Chf.-
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 4096MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/gigabyte-gtx-970-gaming-4gd-gm204-4gb-grafikkarte-2759793

Memory: Unsicher (crucial, kingston or hyperX - Was sind die Unterschiede der Marken? Und was ist vom Gerede von höheren Frequenzen = besserer/schnellerer RAM?)
-

SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Basic 500GB (Ziemlich klar, für Booten, die wichtigsten Spiele und Programme Photoshop/After Effects, Hitfilm 2 und Cinema 4D etc.)
Samsung 840 Evo Basic 500GB: Kostenpunkt 195Euro/232Chf.-
Samsung MZ-7TE500BW Serie 840 EVO Basic interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/samsung-840-evo-basic-500gb-25-ssd-457740

Hard Drive: Western 2TB (Sollte zu Beginn reichen, ausserdem was sind die Unterschiede von Red, Grenn und Black?)
Western 2TB Red: Kostenpunkt 87Euro/ 108Chf.-
Western Digital WD20EFRX Red 2TB Interne Festplatte für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/wd-red-2000gb-35-nas-festplatte-329907

PC-Netzteil: Je nach Konfiguration 600W +/-
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V3 (600W): Kostenpunkt 67Euro/87Chf.- 
Corsair CX Series 600Watt 80 PLUS Bronze ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/corsair-builder-series-cx600-v3-600w-pc-netzteil-363442

OS: Windows 8.1 64-bit (license key habe ich schon)
-

Als Schlusspunkt: Wasserkühlung nötig? Reichen da nicht die integrierten Lüfter vom Gehäuse und ein Noctua NH-D15 zum Kühlen des Systems? Ziemlich unsicher, da ich eher was langlebiges suche, wäre eine Wasserkühlung für Später zwar die bessere Wahl, aber eventuell Overkill. 

P.s.: Da ich nur Links genommen habe von Seiten wo ich regelmässig einkaufe, sind Seiten die Hardwarekomponenten billiger verkaufen (Geizhals.de, pc-ostschweiz.ch) nicht berüchsichtigt worden. Links sind unter den jeweilgen Hardwarekomponenten zu finden.

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten und danke schon im Voraus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2014)

onRoyAL schrieb:


> Gehäuse: NZXT H440/ NZXT H630 ziemlich unsicher wegen dem Optischen Laufwerk, der im H440 nicht eingebaut werden kann. (5'25 Zoll Schacht)
> NZXT H440: Kostenpunkt 120Euro/141Chf.-
> NZXT H440 - Midi Tower - ATX, CA-H440W-M1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/nzxt-h440-midi-tower-pc-gehaeuse-2444237
> ...



Beides gute Gehäuse. Nen Blick wert wären auch noch das Arc Midi R2, Deep Silence 1 oder 5 und das Phanteks Enthoo Pro bzw Luxe



> CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K/4770K oder Intel Xeon E3-1230/1 v3
> Intel Core I7 4790K: Kostenpunkt 332Euro/ 333Chf.-
> Intel i7-4790K Core Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/intel-core-i7-4790k-box-lga-1150-4ghz-unlocked-prozessor-2584654
> ...



Wenn du übertakten willst, nimm den 4790K. Wenn nicht, den Xeon E3 1231 V3



> Mainboard: MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte (hier suche ich ein langlebiges Mainboard -Z97 als Anhaltspunkt)



Wenn übertaktet wird, wäre z.B. das Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 zu empfehlen



> Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming, da für mich die GTX 980 zu teuer ist. Aufrüsten geht immer... (kann, da ich kein Experte bin, nicht eine ASUS GTX 760 (SLI) reichen als Anfang?)
> Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming: Kostenpunkt 403Euro/ 392Chf.-
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 4096MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/gigabyte-gtx-970-gaming-4gd-gm204-4gb-grafikkarte-2759793



Die GTX 970 ist 

Ein GTX 760 SLI bringts nicht, viel zu langsam



> Memory: Unsicher (crucial, kingston or hyperX - Was sind die Unterschiede der Marken? Und was ist vom Gerede von höheren Frequenzen = besserer/schnellerer RAM?)



http://geizhals.de/mushkin-enhanced-redline-frostbyte-dimm-kit-16gb-994083-a819547.html



> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Basic 500GB (Ziemlich klar, für Booten, die wichtigsten Spiele und Programme Photoshop/After Effects, Hitfilm 2 und Cinema 4D etc.)
> Samsung 840 Evo Basic 500GB: Kostenpunkt 195Euro/232Chf.-
> Samsung MZ-7TE500BW Serie 840 EVO Basic interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/samsung-840-evo-basic-500gb-25-ssd-457740



Die 840 Evo ist zu teuer, besser wäre ne Crucial MX100 512Gb



> Hard Drive: Western 2TB (Sollte zu Beginn reichen, ausserdem was sind die Unterschiede von Red, Grenn und Black?)
> Western 2TB Red: Kostenpunkt 87Euro/ 108Chf.-
> Western Digital WD20EFRX Red 2TB Interne Festplatte für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/wd-red-2000gb-35-nas-festplatte-329907



Die Green fällt wohl häifiger aus, die Black ist laut und die Red sehr gut



> PC-Netzteil: Je nach Konfiguration 600W +/-
> Corsair Builder Series CX600 V3 (600W): Kostenpunkt 67Euro/87Chf.-
> Corsair CX Series 600Watt 80 PLUS Bronze ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/corsair-builder-series-cx600-v3-600w-pc-netzteil-363442



Das CX600 ist Mist, billiger Lüfter und schlechte Bestückung. Nimm ein Straihgt Power E10 500 Watt CM



> Als Schlusspunkt: Wasserkühlung nötig? Reichen da nicht die integrierten Lüfter vom Gehäuse und ein Noctua NH-D15 zum Kühlen des Systems? Ziemlich unsicher, da ich eher was langlebiges suche, wäre eine Wasserkühlung für Später zwar die bessere Wahl, aber eventuell Overkill.



Wakü ist nicht nötig, v.a wenn du dabei an solche Möchtegern Teile wie die Corsair H100 denkst. Der NH-D15 ist ziemlich teuer, für das Geld gibts auch nen Prolimatech Genesis mit 2 Wing Boost 2 140mm, welcher leiser und etwas stärker ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. September 2014)

Wenn du übertakten möchten willst eventuell den Noctua N-DH 14 (und 4790k und gutes Z97). Wenn nicht dann 1230v3(kostet 20 Taler günstiger) und H97 Mainboard
Grafikkarte die GTX 970 und Netzteil das E10 500 Watt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> #2



Vielen Dank für die Schnelle Übersicht geehrter Kollege  Werde mir dies heute Abend anschauen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn du übertakten möchten willst eventuell den Noctua N-DH 14 (und 4790k und gutes Z97). Wenn nicht dann 1230v3(kostet 20 Taler günstiger) und H97 Mainboard
> Grafikkarte die GTX 970 und Netzteil das E10 500 Watt



Danke für die Option wie was wo. Jedoch habe ich eine Frage zu der Z97. Welchen würdest du mir dabei empfehlen? ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte? Netzteil ist denke ich sicher gut dimensioniert für mein Setup - Danke


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2014)

Das Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5.
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ramons01 (29. September 2014)

So würde das dann aussehen:

1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Mushkin Enhanced Redline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-28 (994083)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
2 x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110)
1 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011035-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Summe aller Bestpreise (DE): 1455,44 Euro

Für diese Konfig reichen die 500 Watt des E10 aus und die CPU-Kühlung per Prolimatech Genesis + 2x Wing Boost 2 ist auch der Hammer. 
Außerdem hast du dann keine Probleme mit einem Optischen Laufwerk.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. September 2014)

Wenn du die 2000 voll willst, dann 2 GTX 970 kaufen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5.
> Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Gute Wahl, jedoch habe ich bedenken ob dieser mit dem Intel Xeon passen würde, tendiere hier zur SABERTOOTH Reihe von ASUS, aber ob die ihren Preis gerecht wird... Was ist deine Meinung zum MSI Board mit dem Chip Satz Z97?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> So würde das dann aussehen:
> 
> 1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
> 1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für deine Zusammenstellung, das Corsair Case sieht super aus und das Netzteil wird definitv durch einen be quiet E10 ausgetauscht. Das optical drive würde ich durch einen blu ray brenner austauschen, da ich des öfteren blu rays schaue. Warum kommt jeder mit den Mushkin Rams, was ist speziell an diesen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wenn du die 2000 voll willst, dann 2 GTX 970 kaufen



Haha dann muss ich fast ein stärkers Netzteil von be quiet haben.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2014)

Was hat der Receiver mit dem Netzteil zu tun?


----------



## Bozz03 (29. September 2014)

Für ein Xeon reicht ein H97 Board. Boards mit Z97 Chipsatz ist eigentlich nur fürs übertakten nötig (außer man will ein Board super-duper Ausstattung, weil mir ist kein H97 mit super-duper Ausrüstung bekannt )

Aber nun ist die Frage ob du mega viel Arbeitest mit dem Computer, weil dann könnten wir über ein Haswell-E CPU ala I7 nachdenken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat der Receiver mit dem Netzteil zu tun?



Oh shit, das richtet sich an den Devolo Stecker, näturlich hat das nichts miteinander zu tun - sry. 
Edit: War wegen der 2 GTX 970 gerichtet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Bozz03 schrieb:


> Für ein Xeon reicht ein H97 Board. Boards mit Z97 Chipsatz ist eigentlich nur fürs übertakten nötig (außer man will ein Board super-duper Ausstattung, weil mir ist kein H97 mit super-duper Ausrüstung bekannt )
> 
> Aber nun ist die Frage ob du mega viel Arbeitest mit dem Computer, weil dann könnten wir über ein Haswell-E CPU ala I7 nachdenken


 
Ja, denn der jetzige Laptop und der jetzige PC stets am Anschlag sind. Ich kann weder vernünftig spielen noch gescheit rendern, das Arbeiten geht zwar am Laptop, aber man merkt Performance Probleme, beim Bearbeiten von mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig. AutoCAD und Cinema 4D ist die Qual :/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

Kurze Frage ist es auch möglich den i7-4790k runterzutakten? Denn, ansonsten könnte ich mir den recht gut vorstellen mit dem Mainboard Z97 Gaming von Gigabyte, Sabertooth als Alternative. Oder doch lieber den Xenon mit einem H97 Mainboard? 

Nebenbei, hier die aktuelle Version meiner Konfiguartion - Vorschläge sind herzlich Willkommen 

Case NZXT: NZXT H440 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-H440W-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (H630 doch besser?)
Case Corsair: Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011035-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ist dieser Silent genug?)

CPU Intel i7-4790K: Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Intel e3 Xeon: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Schauen wer sich am Schluss durchsetzt )

Mainboard Z97: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard H97: ASUS H97-Pro (90MB0IJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
(hier entscheidet schlussendlich, die CPU und die Nutzung in Zukunft - Kann mir jemand seine Eindrücke zu der Sabertooth Z97 Reihe geben?)

GPU GTX 970 Gigabyte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ram: Mushkin Enhanced Redline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-28 (994083) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Jetzt verstehe ich warum diese so gut rüberkommmen - Latenz 

SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Alternativ greif ich zur Samsung)

HDD: Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PC-Supply: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU-Cooler: Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Unterscheidet sich kaum von der NH-D15)
CPU-Cooler: EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Vorgeschlagen von Ramons01) 

Ausserdem danke das Ihr so schnell zurück schreibt, hätt ich echt nicht erwartet danke!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2014)

Wie schauts mit OC aus, geplant oder nicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit OC aus, geplant oder nicht?


 
Wenn der I7 Core Prozessor runtergetakt werden kann, dann ja, ansonsten warte ich auf die Meinung von Bozz03 was er mir für eine Haswell-E CPU empfiehlt. 

Vom Mainboard was wäre vom Profil das beste für mich Gigabyte GA Z97, MSI Z97 oder was anderes?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2014)

Warum runtertakten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. September 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Warum runtertakten?



Je nach Anwendung, brauche ich nicht die geforderte Menge des I7 und kann somit die Verlustleistung veringern, ausserdem soll so der Tower weniger belastet werden, wenn ich ihn lediglich zum Alltagsgebrauch benötige (Film, Fernsehen, Internet). Dazu kommt das das ohnehin schon gut gedämmte Gehäuse von NXZT und den dir empfohlenen Silent Cases, es noch verstärken und somit kaum noch hörbar ist. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich die Lüfter des Cases und Netzteiles individuell regulieren kann - P.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2014)

Die Gehäuselüfter kann man regeln, den Netzteillüfter nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Oktober 2014)

UPDATE! Hallo Leute, sry für die Abwesenheit, war unter der Woche zu stark beschäftigt gewesen. Heute ist Freitag und da wollte ich mir, da mir leider kaum jemand geantwortet hat, nochmal meine Liste updaten und fragen was man mir auf dem Kauf an Tipps geben kann.

Setup.:

Case NZXT: NZXT H440 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-H440W-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Fertig, wenn ein optical kommt, mach ich das extern oder über einen zweiten PC)
Mainboard H97:Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Alternativ wäre eine ASUS H97 Pro Mainboard drin, aber lohnt sich die eigentlich?)
CPU Intel e3 Xeon 1245-v3: Intel Xeon E3-1245 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31245V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Stabilität ist mir wichtiger und OC ist kein Thema mehr, vorzeitig)
GPU GTX 970 Gigabyte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Ram: Mushkin Enhanced Redline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-28 (994083) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Jetzt verstehe ich warum diese so gut rüberkommmen - Latenz, aber DDR-2400 ist zurzeit übertrieben, oder zukunftssicher?)
Ram Alternativ: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Alternativ greif ich zur Samsung)
HDD: Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
PC-Supply: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
CPU-Cooler: Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Die werden die bitte eingebaut? )
CPU-Cooler: EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich (Vorgeschlagen von Ramons01)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Oktober 2014)

Nimm den aktuellen Xeon: Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Genesis ist für den Xeon etwas Overpowered, der Himalaya 2 reicht völlig: EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Oktober 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nimm den aktuellen Xeon: Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Der Genesis ist für den Xeon etwas Overpowered, der Himalaya 2 reicht völlig: EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Man du schreibst schnell zurück! Gefällt mir  Ok pass ich geringfügig an. 
Was ist deine Meinung zu DDR3-2400 vs DDR4? Soll ich noch auf der aktuellen Gen bleiben und warten das die teueren 2400 Rams billiger werden, oder direkt auf die neuen gehen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Oktober 2014)

onRoyAL schrieb:


> Was ist deine Meinung zu DDR3-2400 vs DDR4? Soll ich noch auf der aktuellen Gen bleiben und warten das die teueren 2400 Rams billiger werden, oder direkt auf die neuen gehen?


 
Nimm den 2400er, DDR4 lohnt sich nicht, da du dafür einen LGA 2011-3 Unterbau brauchst (~900€ für CPU, Board und halbwegs flottem 16Gb Kit)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Oktober 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nimm den 2400er, DDR4 lohnt sich nicht, da du dafür einen LGA 2011-3 Unterbau brauchst (~900€ für CPU, Board und halbwegs flottem 16Gb Kit)


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber welchen DDR-2400 2x8gb von G.Skill oder den Mushkin 4x4Gb - was ist der Unterschied von Single und Dual Line?
Mushkin Enhanced Redline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-28 (994083) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (optional auf 24gb gehen)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2014)

onRoyAL schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber welchen DDR-2400 2x8gb von G.Skill oder den Mushkin 4x4Gb



Der Mushkin ist theoretisch ein ganz klein wenig schneller als der Gskill, allerdings würde man das nie und nimmer merken. Kannst also praktisch ne Münze werfen



> was ist der Unterschied von Single und Dual Line?


----------



## jkox11 (4. Oktober 2014)

Der Xeon unterstützt doch gar keine 2400Mhz RAM?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Oktober 2014)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Der Xeon unterstützt doch gar keine 2400Mhz RAM?!


 
Wenn das so wäre, wäre dies Schade zu hören. Dann müsste ich zurück auf einen DDR3-1600 zurück da die meisten Boards der H97 Klasse auch nur maximal DDR3-1600 unterstützen. Was wäre dein Vorschlag? Mehr Ram bei weniger Takt nehmen (höhere Bandbreite - welche mich als Spieler interessieren) aber auch will gerne einen sehr hohen Datensatz für Videoschnitt und co beibehalten. Auch wenn jetzt die Leute kommen mit: Ach komm wegen den paar Sekunden! Naja, lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Freundliche Grüsse
P.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2014)

Es sind ja noch nicht mal Sekunden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind ja noch nicht mal Sekunden.



Ok,  sollte ich denn jetzt mit den 1600 Ram kits gehen oder wie? Hab bei einem anderen Thread über die RAM Mythen gelesen, konnte zwar einiges mitnehmen,  und die Garantie bleibt auch bei Übertakten da,  aber ja irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das mehr Fragen kommen,  als Antworten,  meinerseits :S


----------



## Bozz03 (4. Oktober 2014)

Du wirst eh kein Unterschied merken wenn du 1600 oder 2400 kaufst. Ich würd mir 2400 kaufen wenn ich mein Pc übertakten würde aber du hast ja ein Xeon.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2014)

1600er reichen aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Oktober 2014)

Wow, sry für das warten hab mein Setup mit den 1600 Rams ausgetauscht und bin mit meinem Setup eigentlich fertig, eine letzte Frage gibt es aber leider (sry, aber wer ein Anfänger ist, wird dies schätzen ) Und zwar wäre, da mein Gigabyte m.2 unterstützt eine m.2 Karte mit 128GB für 100Euro empfehlenswert? (Schweiz und von einem Kollegen der PC-Komponenten verkauft) Lohnen sich diese für Windows und die wichtigsten Programme. Die Spiele kommen dann auf die SSD und die restlichen Programme und der Rest auf die HDD.

Setup: Toppreise.ch - Wunschliste/Wunschzettel - Preisvergleichwarenkorb 

Die Liste enthält den NZXT in der Farbe die ich will (Black/Orange) noch nicht und die HDD konnte ich von meiner externen Festplatte (2TB WD Green) und der PS3 nehmen (1TB irgendetwas) Ausserdem beachtet das die Preise in Chf sind, falls ihr euch über die Preise wundert. 

Kostenpunkt mit dem NZXT, aber ohne den m2 Stick = 1462Chf*0.82=1199Euro


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem bei den M.2 SSDs, nur seeehr wenige sind bootfähig, und die, die es sind, sind shiceteuer.

Imho eine "normale" SSD nehmen 

Auf die SSD gehört das Betriebssystem und Programme, dann 1-3 deiner Lieblingsspiele (die sollten auch davon profitieren).

Bei deinem Budget könntest Du doch direkt die Crucial MX100 512GB nehmen, hättest dann Platz genug für alles 

Deine Wunschliste ist leider nicht einsehbar, also leer 

Joa, CHF x 0,8 , dann haben wir den ungefähren Europreis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den M.2 SSDs, nur seeehr wenige sind bootfähig, und die, die es sind, sind shiceteuer.
> 
> Imho eine "normale" SSD nehmen
> 
> ...



Ups war nicht öffentlich 

http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?p=3&cslid=182039&view=ov

die mx 100 512gb werde ich doch jetzt nehmen,  viele auch in meinen thread bevorzugen den gegenüber der Samsung 840 Evo Reihe. Hoffe dass du morgen zurück schreibst resp. später.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann die Wunschliste von Toppreise immer noch nicht sehen  

Vielleicht einfach 1-2 Screenshots posten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich kann die Wunschliste von Toppreise immer noch nicht sehen
> 
> Vielleicht einfach 1-2 Screenshots posten


 
Sind im Anhang, sry für die Umstände :S Das erste ist halt alles bis auf das Case von NZXT zu finden.

Ausserdem da ich im Budget fast noch 500Euro habe, würde ich gerne einen IPS 27 WQHD (2560x1080) noch in das Setup einbeziehen. LG wäre zwar für mich interessant sowie DELL, die Koreaner Ilyma oder wie die auch heissen, können bei guten Argumenten auch noch aufgeführt werden (den ASUS - pb298q habe ich schon


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

Joa, die Teile sind 

Bei dem Budget könntest Du auch direkt das beste Netzteil nehmen : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W

WQHD ist 2560 x 1440 

P/L Knaller sind halt : QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS 27 Zoll Monitor | eBay

Noch günstiger und direkt hier zu kriegen : DGM IPS-2701WPH, 27"
Der DGM sieht vom Design her ja mal genauso aus wie der etwas teurere Koreaner.

Deutlich teurer (aber auch besser ???) : 

AOC q2770Pqu, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS PB278QR, 27" (90LMGA001T02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ BL2710PT, 27" (9H.LAALB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" (210-40661/210-40667) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama ProLite XB2779QS schwarz, 27" (XB2779QS-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, die Teile sind
> 
> Bei dem Budget könntest Du auch direkt das beste Netzteil nehmen : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W
> 
> ...



Das Netzteil merk ich mir. Die Monitore werde ich nem Kollegen empfehlen,  wollte 29' (sry) oder eventuell die 34' alternativ von LG im 21:9  (Fachname ist auch bei Wikipedia nicht zu finden oO) Danke fürs schnelle zurück schreibe  Die  PCGH Community rockt!


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du den LG?
LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du den LG?
> LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ja genau oder der neu gekommene 34' von LG http://geizhals.de/?fs=LG++34UC97&in=


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du das Geld hast.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

Jepp, sind voll goile Monitore, hätte ich auch gerne einen von 

Und nochmal jepp, PCGH ist das beste Forum ever


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld hast.



Edit: Geld ist immer da,  der Verstand teilweise ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Oktober 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Geld ist immer da,  der Verstand nicht immer :grinsen:



Made my Day 

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt .

Wenn du das Geld hast gönn es dir, da erwarte ich aber deutlich mehr Fotos und längeres Feedback


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2014)

Das wird es, eventuell ein Video auf Youtube (unboxing) hab da schon was in Planung mit dem Channel  

Btw. Leute der grösste Unterhaltungselektronikshop Digitec (Schweiz) hat einfachen meinen Vorschlag zum NZXT H440 Black/Orange angenommen! Habe den wegen meiner KEF LS50 unbedingt haben wollen. Geschrieben und am nächsten Tag die Mail bekommen "Klar können wir machen" : Link - https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/nzxt-h440-midi-tower-pc-gehaeuse-3227056 135chf.- * 0.8 = 108Euro  sogar billiger als bei euch, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet :O


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Oktober 2014)

Konkret korrekt 

Deine leckeren KEF auch  

Digitec war vor ein Monaten Pleite und hat jetzt eine neue Führung, glaube ich


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

wenn man so viel kohle ausgibt, dann will man mit das beste.
dann würde ich zumindest keinen xeon nehmen.

5820k oder wenn es dir reicht nur den 4970k.
du brauchst pfeffer. diesen bekommst du nur mit übertakten und schnellen ram.
da kommt kein xeon mit.

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Oktober 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> wenn man so viel kohle ausgibt, dann will man mit das beste.
> dann würde ich zumindest keinen xeon nehmen.
> 
> 5820k oder wenn es dir reicht nur den 4970k.
> ...



Übertreiben müssen wir jetzt auch nicht,  beim Übertakten bin ich mir noch unsicher,  aber die PCGH Leute werden mir dann schon helfen  falls ich mich für den i7 entscheiden werde,  da müsste ich aber automatisch das mainboard durch das gigabyte gaming 5 austauschen.  Sowie auch den CPU-Kühler durch den Genesis. Dann wären es  ca. 100€ mehr.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

muss doch nicht gleich ein genesis sein. für das geld gibts auch schon bessere.
gibt 100 andere sehr gute lüfter, die günstiger sind.

unter 40€
mugen 3/4
mugen maxx
Raijintek EreBoss
macho 02
noctua...

usw.

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Oktober 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> muss doch nicht gleich ein genesis sein. für das geld gibts auch schon bessere.
> gibt 100 andere sehr gute lüfter, die günstiger sind.
> 
> unter 40€
> ...



noctua unter 40€ reden wir hier vom gleichen?  NH Serie oder was?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

ich will damit nur sagen, das es auch für weniger sehr gute gibt.
wegen 2-3grad muss man nicht gleich 70€ hinlegen.

mfg


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Xeon reicht mehr als aus. 

40€ für nen i7 . 

Mein Gott.

Lieber TE bestell die Konfi mit dem Xeon, ddr i7 lohnt sich nur für OCer.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

watt hast du denn für probleme?

schau dir benches an und reviews zu den kühlern.
die schaffen das locker, einen i7 mit 4,5ghz zu kühlen.

also was jammerst du hier rum mit so sinnlosen kommentaren?

du betreibst doch selber OC.
wieso soll man es dem TE nicht auch erlauben??
ist ja kein VOODOO

mfg


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist OC = Bluescreens, langes Testen usw.

Der TE macht Videoschnitt und nun stell dir vor auf einmal kommt ein Blue, was nun ? 

Der TE will kein OC, es ist schlicht zu teuer mMn der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht. Lieber das Geld sparen und dann auf Broadwell umsteigen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der TS kein OC machen will sollte man es ihm auch nicht aufschwatzen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

quatsch.

OC kostet vielleicht 100€ (also 5%) mehr und bringt aber 20%.

ich mache aber gelegentlich video-schnitt. das dauert ewig, auch mit OC und SSD.
und da schmiert nix ab. seit jahren nicht. also übertreibe mal nicht.

mfg

edit:
schließt der TE denn OC kategorisch aus?
dann nehme ich es zurück.
weiter vor schrieb er noch, das ihm die PCGH´ler dabei sicher helfen werden.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Budget kann er natürlich den 4790k kaufen. Das ist nicht das Problem.
Aber was willst du dann noch übertakten?
Der läuft schon mit 4,2GHz auf alle Kerne ab Werk.
Und ob du den nun auf 4,5GHz taktest macht keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

4GHz ab werk bitteschön und 4,4 mit Turbo, der ja nur unter bestimmten voraussetzungen greift 
4,5GHz bringen schon etwas, aber sicher könnte man auch mit normal oder 4,3GHz leben.

zudem kann man aber auch noch schnellen ram verwenden. das finde ich bei videobearbeitung auch nicht unwichtig.

wobei ich ja immernoch den 5820k mit 6+6 kernen favorisieren würde 

mfg


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Die 4,4GHz hast du nur wenn 2 Kerne aktiv sind was in heutiger Zeit praktisch nicht mehr vorkommt.
Bleiben die 4,2GHz bei 4 Kernen.
Und ob du nun 4,2 oder 4,5GHz hast ist egal.

Das Problem beim 5820k ist halt dass du den erst mal auf 4,2GHz takten musst um keinen Nachteil gegenüber dem 4790k zu haben.
Das kostet eben.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2014)

kommt auf die software an 
nicht alle profitieren von HT. in vielen beispielen ist der 6-kerner vorne und auch noch zukunftssicherer.

und der i7 hat 4ghz und nicht 4,2 oder?

mfg


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

In Games ist der 6 Kerner nun mal nicht auf Augenhöhe weil der Takt einfach zu gering ist.

Der 4790k hat 4GHz Grundtakt. Der Turbo läuft bei allen Kernen auf 4,2GHz und bei 2 Kernen auf 4,4GHz.
Man kann die Kerne synchronisieren. Ein Mausklick im Bios. Schon laufen alle Kerne mit 4,4GHz.

Und zukunftssicher ist gar nichts.
In 3 Jahren gibt es CPUs die mit den 4790k und 5820k den Boden aufwischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Oktober 2014)

UPDATE!

Bevor sich die Leute, wegen mir die Köpfe einschlagen , will ich sagen dass mir OC Neuland ist und ich dies nach den Vor/Nachteilen von verschiedenen Threads und Artikeln gelesen habe, sich die Nachteile zu stark überwiegen. Ich werde den Xeon E3 nehmen um mindestens für die nächsten 2-3Jahren gewappnet zu sein, danach kommt von SpeCnaZ die vorgeschlagene Broadwell Architektur die ich auch noch auf meinem H97 Mainboard anschliessen kann. Der Sechskerner ist (ausser meiner Sicht und Meinung) ein zwischending zum 8kerner und da warte ich bis diese sich lohnen. 

@foenfrisur sry, dass ich mich nicht hier festlegen konnte bezüglich Mehrpreis und Verwendung, aber ich will ne Kiste die Stabil läuft, Silent ist und einiges an Editing und Gamingpotential hat und mit dem jetzigen Setup bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Von den Lüfter habe ich den Himalaya 2 genommen, wenn du bessere kennst, melde dich einfach. Bis dahin Danke für die Unterstüztung bis jetzt Leute  Einfach toll hier sein zu dürfen 

Setup: (HDD ist bereits im Besitz - WD 2TB Green und Windows 8.1 auch)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 
https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=5A2781834587236589D64C324FB3CD83

Preisunterschiede können je nach belieben optimiert werden  Besonders beim CPU Kühler merkt man deutliche Preisunterschiede, andernfalls sind die aufgelisteten teilweise nicht vorhanden Ram, aber die unterschiede sind klein


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Von Haswell auf Broadwell innerhalb eines Sockels wechsel kannst du dir sparen.
Broadwell wird -- wenn er denn für den Desktop überhaupt kommt -- höchstens 3-5% schneller sein. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von Haswell auf Broadwell innerhalb eines Sockels wechsel kannst du dir sparen.
> Broadwell wird -- wenn er denn für den Desktop überhaupt kommt -- höchstens 3-5% schneller sein. Den Unterschied merkst du nicht.



War metaphorisch gemeint, aber wie gesagt auf den zusammenbau des PCs freue ich mich schon


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde an Stelle von dem bequiet! Dark Pro P10 550W ein Model der E10 Serie von bequiet für dein Intel Xeon System empfehlen.

be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für ~ 85 Euro


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Oktober 2014)

Für Xeon kannst 2400MHz Speicher vergessen, ein H97 Board unterstütz maximal 1600MHz.
Des weiteren selbst wenn es unterstütz werden würde, bekommt man beim Xeon keine extra Leistung da, er einfach zu langsam getaktet ist. 
Erst ab 4GHz+ wird höcher getakteter Arbeitsspeicher interessant und vor allem Sinnvoller.

Nimm das E10 400Watt als Netzteil reicht dicke aus.
be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Für Xeon kannst 2400MHz Speicher vergessen, ein H97 Board unterstütz maximal 1600MHz.
> Des weiteren selbst wenn es unterstütz werden würde, bekommt man beim Xeon keine extra Leistung da, er einfach zu langsam getaktet ist.
> Erst ab 4GHz+ wird höcher getakteter Arbeitsspeicher interessant und vor allem Sinnvoller.
> 
> ...



DDR3-1600 sind in der Geizhals liste falsch gelistet, sollten die 1600er Kits sein, vom Netzteil das be quiet e10 500W (b231/4) Sry für die Mühe die ich dir gemacht habe :/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

The_Dragon schrieb:


> Ich würde an Stelle von dem bequiet! Dark Pro P10 550W ein Model der E10 Serie von bequiet für dein Intel Xeon System empfehlen.
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für ~ 85 Euro



Ist die nicht schon in der Liste? Bei Digitec gibt es die nicht,  wollte lediglich die Preisunterschiede aufzeigen (€ zu Chf.- und umgekehrt)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

Noch ne weitere Frage,  da ich mich für den NZXT H440 entschieden habe, anstatt dem Fractal Define R4. Was für Lüfter soll ich an der Oberseite montieren? Der NZXT hat ja nach Berichten nicht den idealen Airflow im Gegensatz zum Fractal Case und das will ich mit den zusätzlichen Lüfter am Deckel kompensieren, ausserdem die Lüfter am Frontpanel entfernen oder behalten? Greetz P.


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Noch ne weitere Frage,  da ich mich für den NZXT H440 entschieden habe, anstatt dem Fractal Define R4. Was für Lüfter soll ich an der Oberseite montieren? Der NZXT hat ja nach Berichten nicht den idealen Airflow im Gegensatz zum Fractal Case und das will ich mit den zusätzlichen Lüfter am Deckel kompensieren, ausserdem die Lüfter am Frontpanel entfernen oder behalten? Greetz P.



Also die Standart Lüfter in der Front sind eig. ok bei 100% hört man sie rauschen , habe sie selber gewechselt wegen der Luftdurchsatzmenge, durch die NF-P12. Im Top hab ich zwei Nf-A14 verbaut gehabt die haben eine riesige Luftdurchsatzmenge sind aber ab 1000 Umdrehungen ziemlich hörbar.

Grüsse aus Basel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Also die Standart Lüfter in der Front sind eig. ok bei 100% hört man sie rauschen , habe sie selber gewechselt wegen der Luftdurchsatzmenge, durch die NF-P12. Im Top hab ich zwei Nf-A14 verbaut gehabt die haben eine riesige Luftdurchsatzmenge sind aber ab 1000 Umdrehungen ziemlich hörbar.
> 
> Grüsse aus Basel



Vielen Dank,  haha toll noch weitere Schweizer hier anzutreffen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. Dezember 2014)

/Doppelpost


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und im Januar/Februar kommt, abgesehen von AMDs angeblichen Bermuda Karten aka 390/390x, nicht viel neues hinzu. 

Mein jetztiges Setup. https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/S...D64C324FB3CD83 (da kommt alternativ die Extreme von Zotac, anstatt die G1 rein) oder 
https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/S...FE0F8D12702345

(Nicht vergessen das die Preise in CHF sind! Gigabyte Setup - 1'476.20Chf*0.8 = 1180,96Euro / MSI Setup - 1'485.20Chf*0,8 = 1188,16Euro)
(Die Unterschiede der Preise von 10Chf.-/8Euro kann ich mir leisten, deshalb will ich gerne eure objektiven Vor- und Nachteile der GPU und Mainboard lesen. Und ja das Farbschema und die Hersteller spielen bei mir, doch eine gewisse Rolle )

Fragen habe ich zu den Silent Wings 3, welche im ersten Quartal des kommenden Jahres kommen sollen (warten?), und natürlich die Frage Nvidia oder AMD GPU. Die letztere kam für mich in Frage, da ich mich in letzter Zeit intensiv mit Editing/Compositing beschäftige und damit arbeite. Die Programme die genutzt werden, sind Hitfilm 3 Pro, After Effects CS6 und CINEMA 4D und da frage ich mich, ob sich der zusätzliche Speicher lohnen würde. Der Aufpreis zur 4GB Version finde ich gerechtfertigt, doch lohnt sich dies? SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, Radeon R9 290X, 8.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express, Full Retail (11226-11-40G) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz (487,15Chf*0.8 = 389,60Euro)

Jedenfalls haut rein und danke fürs lesen 

Greetz P.

P.S: Für die Leute welche von Anfang an in diesem Thread waren vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen bis jetzt und das begeistern der PC Hardware, war vor nicht zu langer Zeit nur auf Parkour und Filme fokussiert, da ist ein neues Hobby für die kältere und Regenzeit ideal - deshalb Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute, nach längerer Abwesenheit in meinem Thread wollte ich noch eures Fazit zu den Preisen der r9 290 und gtx 970 allgemein wissen. Der PC ist bereits fertig zusammengestellt (war recht einfach, für einen Anfänger wie mich) Bilder folgen am Abend und wenn die GPU kommt.

Da der Wechselkurs unserer beiden Währungen bei 1:1 liegt will ich mal kurz von euch wissen, was sich mehr lohnen würde

- SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC, Radeon R9 290, 4.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express, Full Retail (11227-00-40G) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz Trix (260Chf/€)
- GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD Gaming G1, GeForce GTX 970, 4.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz G1 (340Chf/€)

lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 60-80Chf/€? Hatte die Zotac Extreme konnte die aber zurückgeben da die ECE bald herauskommt, aber mit 370Chf/€ nicht gerade lohnenswert scheint.

Zu den GTX980 muss man nicht viel sagen, aber die sind bei uns Anfangs Januar um 100-150Chf.- teurer gewesen, als jetzt 

- ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express (ZT-90203-10P) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz Extreme Edition - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition, 4.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express (ZT-90203-10P) (Preischart) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz
- EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0, GeForce GTX 980, 4.0GB GDDR5, PCI-Express (04G-P4-2981-KR) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz EVGA ACX 2.0 http://www.toppreise.ch/chart_366384.html


----------



## jkox11 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mir die G1 schon gönnen, aus folgenden Gründen: 
1. Die 970 ist sparsamer, auch wenn du noch bei den Eltern sollst wohnen, kann man das schon als Kaufgrund sehen 
2. Die 970 hat noch massig Spielraum nach oben, dank der guten Kühlung der G1. Die Tri-X ist ok, besser wäre zum OC aber die Vapor wegen der bessen Kühlung. Dann wäre der Aufpreis aber wieder niedriger. 
3. Die 980, weisst du ja selbst, kostet locker mal 200 Tacken mehr, obwohl du das mit OC der 970 locker aufholen kannst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Januar 2015)

Ok dachte mir doch das es eine gtx 970 wird. Die Trix hat mich halt gerade verlockt, wegen dem Preis und der höheren Speicheranbindung von 512bit zu 256bit. Die Lautstärke ist aber gegenüber einer GTX 970 G1, welche einer der lautesten der Maxwell Karten ist, aber trotzdem um 20% objektiv lauter  Als könnte man von objektiven Werte auf ein subjektives empfinden herausschliessen, naja teilweise 

Zur GTX970 dachte ich mir eine GPU mit 3Jahren oder 5Jahren um sie später "teurer" zu verkaufen, wegen "Garantie 1-2Jahre" was sich natürlich für mich lohnt vom Aufpreis (EVGA, Zotac) und den Kunden.

Das wäre meine Auswahl der GPUs (semipassive wie die STRIX, Palit, MSI nehme ich nach den ach so tollen Zerofanmodus doch nicht, da nehme ich lieber ein leichtes surren um meine Temps schön tief zu halten.

- https://www.digitec.ch/de/Compariso...96869-3496870-2759793-3233059-2763048-2763060 (Ignoriert die Preise, da will ich bloss eure Favs gerne wissen) 

Würde ausserdem gerne heute oder morgen bestellen, damit ich sie am Fr bekommen kann! Und nebenbei hier, die jetzigen Bilder meines Rig, sry für die Kamerführung und Qualität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum letzten Bild habe ich noch eine Frage, wo hat mein Gigabyte Mainboard eine solche Steckerbelegung? Der ist doch für die Lüftersteuerung von Fractals hauseigenen Lüfter gedacht? Über Rückantworten freue ich mich.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Januar 2015)

Kann mir niemand zum letzten Bild helfen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein Sata Stromanschluss und kommt ans Netzteil.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Februar 2015)

Also da zwei Leute mich noch gefragt haben, bezüglich Anfragen zum System und co. werde ich noch vereinzelte Posts machen und den Thread schliessen lassen (^Thread clossed)

Also nachdem ich vor einen Monat mein System komplett zusammenbauen konnte, siehe Signatur, wollte ich euch natürlich nicht noch die restlichen Bilder vorenthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie einige es bereits gesagt haben, es ist eigentlich Lego für Erwachsene. Bedienungsanleitung gelesen, Zeit für sich genommen und planen was man zuerst machen soll. Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen, sowohl innerlich und benchmarkmässig mit der GPGPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind mal die Presets von msi AFTERBURN für die verschiedenen Tests die ich gemacht habe (Cinebench 15, 3dmark und Unigine Heaven/Valley @1080p Ultra Max und @1440p High/Medium)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von Unigine Heaven/Valley folgen noch da die zwei Presets von MSI nicht gereicht haben, da muss ich die mV wohl auf +70 stellen das diese nicht beim Benchmark bei den Treppen mit dem Luftschiff abkratzen.

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch noch die Werte weitergeben für Spiele wie BF4, Borderlands 2; Pre-Sequel; BioShock Infinite und co.

Gruss Patrick


----------

